# Back to cryptomining



## Readlight (Feb 19, 2022)

What you think continuing to mine Etherium in background? Used earlier Claymore worked, now returns me unknown Open CL errors. Windows 7 works fine with classic bat. file.
What about these?
Team Red Miner​Download & Configuration Guide 

GMiner​Download & Configuration Guide 

Phoenix Miner​Download & Configuration Guide 

lolMiner​Download & Configuration Guide 

bminer​Download & Configuration Guide


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 7, 2022)

I am using Windows 11 but I have tested mining software on AMD cards which seem to be a mixed bag. I am considering a chart v Furmark for mining performance but at present there are no standards to work with. Another problem is the shortage of available video cards for benchmarking. I need a wide variety of cards for tables.


----------

